# Addicted to TAM



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it possible to be addicted to this site? Do you stay-up just to go on it, or take a sneak peak when ever ur alone? does your spouse know you post on here?

if so, why? is it because you want solice from others misfortune or is it a way ofnot feelong alone?

it is a great sight i admit but are you addicted to it?


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm kind of an addict to it right now. Plenty of mature and intelligent people to have exchanges with. Partner usually knows what i post and i comment a lot of stuff to get her opinion. But i don't leave anything to be done for it. So i have it under control


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Stop talking about me!!!!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Stop talking about me!!!!!!


Stop jumping around!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tried to cut ties after the ban...
didnt work out so well :/


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> tried to cut ties after the ban...
> didnt work out so well :/


You're under our spell.....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> You're under our spell.....


Under Your Spell Again


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> tried to cut ties after the ban...
> didnt work out so well :/


Good! We need you here.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> tried to cut ties after the ban...
> didnt work out so well :/


You got banned? Ugh, I miss so much around here sometimes


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Cherry said:


> You got banned? Ugh, I miss so much around here sometimes


i did 

not a virgin any more


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i did
> 
> not a virgin any more


You?!! When were you _ever_ a virgin!?!?!?! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> You?!! When were you _ever_ a virgin!?!?!?! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:lol:
:rofl:
:/
<_<
i still love you and youre still my angel...angel


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Hopelessly addicted. Facebook is boring, this site rocks! I can sit in my cosy office, in my pajamas & dish out judgement all day long!


----------

